# IH 340 Utility Steering Problem



## JJT (Jul 6, 2017)

Hello, I recently bought a IH 340 Utility tractor. After no issues for the last few months, yesterday the steering wheel turned (very easily, you can spin it with a finger) and the wheels do not. The fluid in the steering gear box is full. The tranny reservoir was very very low. I had to put in about 5 to 6 gallons (that can't be good). Still no luck. It appears the wheels point to the left after running a few minutes. It has a loader, so I took the weight off them and used a bar to try to straighten them so I could back it out of the brush to where I can look at it, but couldn't. Any ideas what this could be? 
(I am new to tractorforum and started a conversation, not a thread, so I included a response from willys55 from yesterday. Sorry and also thank you for the advice, I will try what you describe.)

RESPONSE FROM 7-6-17

Yesterday at 7:53 AM

*willys55Caractacus Potts *

*New* try jacking up the front, if this has a loader on it lift the front end off the ground, and then manually swing the front tires back and forth several times to bleed any air or foaming oil from the bypass valve in the steering.....this should get you moving again, change out the oil and filter on the steering system then raise the front and bleed it again......also start a thread about it so others can chime in, I do not normally answer "help" questions from my inbox.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

you could have a seized steering cylinder....................could you snap a few photos of the front end and of the cylinders


----------



## JJT (Jul 6, 2017)

Here are a few I had on my phone (not at home now). I am going to try moving the wheels back and forth before starting it. When its running is when the wheels lock to the left.


----------



## pYLON1357 (Dec 2, 2016)

I am unfamiliar with the steering system on this unit. as stated above, some photos of the cylinders and front end would help greatly. I am trying to wrap my head around the steering wheel turning freely with no movement of the wheels. is this system using just a spool valve connected to a cylinder, with no mechanical link between the steering wheel and front wheels?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I'll bet there is a plugged relief valve/spool valve, the steering shaft seems to connect right to the steering box at a right angle judging from the second photo


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Does this look like it might be your system?

http://partstore.caseih.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr61667ar720828


----------



## JJT (Jul 6, 2017)

Fedup said:


> Does this look like it might be your system?
> 
> http://partstore.caseih.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr61667ar720828


Yes it does. I just got done messing around with it. Still no response. The only thing I know for sure is that I can move the wheels from side to side when the engine is off (pressure off the wheels with the bucket). The steering wheel doesn't spin freely. When its running the wheels go left an lock there and the wheel spins freely?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

part# 20 is where I would start


----------



## JJT (Jul 6, 2017)

willys55 said:


> part# 20 is where I would start


I looked and that part and its unavailable of course. I am going to mess with it one more day since I had some response yesterday. I called the local IH dealer and they said the parts may be an issue. Maybe back to manual steering as an option. I said as long as I can steer it. Thanks for your responses


----------



## G. Alistar (10 mo ago)

JJT said:


> Hello, I recently bought a IH 340 Utility tractor. After no issues for the last few months, yesterday the steering wheel turned (very easily, you can spin it with a finger) and the wheels do not. The fluid in the steering gear box is full. The tranny reservoir was very very low. I had to put in about 5 to 6 gallons (that can't be good). Still no luck. It appears the wheels point to the left after running a few minutes. It has a loader, so I took the weight off them and used a bar to try to straighten them so I could back it out of the brush to where I can look at it, but couldn't. Any ideas what this could be?
> (I am new to tractorforum and started a conversation, not a thread, so I included a response from willys55 from yesterday. Sorry and also thank you for the advice, I will try what you describe.)
> 
> RESPONSE FROM 7-6-17
> ...





JJT said:


> Hello, I recently bought a IH 340 Utility tractor. After no issues for the last few months, yesterday the steering wheel turned (very easily, you can spin it with a finger) and the wheels do not. The fluid in the steering gear box is full. The tranny reservoir was very very low. I had to put in about 5 to 6 gallons (that can't be good). Still no luck. It appears the wheels point to the left after running a few minutes. It has a loader, so I took the weight off them and used a bar to try to straighten them so I could back it out of the brush to where I can look at it, but couldn't. Any ideas what this could be?
> (I am new to tractorforum and started a conversation, not a thread, so I included a response from willys55 from yesterday. Sorry and also thank you for the advice, I will try what you describe.)
> 
> RESPONSE FROM 7-6-17
> ...


----------



## G. Alistar (10 mo ago)

Pretty sure you sheared a roll pin (probably the upper) which is hard to get to without removing the hood and much of the steering assembly. I replaced mine with a roll pin tap, long bolt. Pin was $2/ took me two days.


JJT said:


> Hello, I recently bought a IH 340 Utility tractor. After no issues for the last few months, yesterday the steering wheel turned (very easily, you can spin it with a finger) and the wheels do not. The fluid in the steering gear box is full. The tranny reservoir was very very low. I had to put in about 5 to 6 gallons (that can't be good). Still no luck. It appears the wheels point to the left after running a few minutes. It has a loader, so I took the weight off them and used a bar to try to straighten them so I could back it out of the brush to where I can look at it, but couldn't. Any ideas what this could be?
> (I am new to tractorforum and started a conversation, not a thread, so I included a response from willys55 from yesterday. Sorry and also thank you for the advice, I will try what you describe.)
> 
> RESPONSE FROM 7-6-17
> ...


----------

